# Lyft Technical Glitch?



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been rocking a 100% acceptance rate for Lyft! I work hard to accept ALL requests. Has anyone ever received a message on the Lyft application that says, "You just missed a Lyft opportunity. If you are not ready to drive, please logout of the application." I NEVER GOT PINGED. This happened twice tonight in a matter of 20 minutes.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

On my phone I have to turn Bluetooth off in order to hear the Lyft ping while driving. The only exception is if I'm listening to music over Bluetooth audio.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks, Mike. I didn't even get a ping or a pop-up or the chance to even accept a ride.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Some kind of weird glitch if it wasn't a sound setting or bluetooth issue.

If it happens again, shut down the app and restart your phone, then log back on.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know about the Lyft app, but I've read here and/or elsewhere that the Uber app will ping you without your knowledge while you're on the Calculating Fare/Rate Rider screen, negatively impacting your acceptance rate.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Some kind of weird glitch if it wasn't a sound setting or bluetooth issue.
> 
> If it happens again, shut down the app and restart your phone, then log back on.


Thanks, Looky. It definitely was not a sound issue or Bluetooth issue. In fact the app crashed my phone twice last night! I got a 50% acceptance rate for last night -- I had 2 rides and apparently "missed" two rides! Hell, with all the Lyft drivers on the road, I am lucky to GET a ping -- nevermind refuse one! Interestingly enough, I didn't get ANY Uber requests last night. City was dead!

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I don't know about the Lyft app, but I've read here and/or elsewhere that the Uber app will ping you without your knowledge while you're on the Calculating Fare/Rate Rider screen, negatively impacting your acceptance rate.


MP:

Is it safe to assume that you go into the Fare Calculator/Rider Rate on the RIDER app to see where other Ubers are located? I don't do that because I don't want to screw up my Lyft app while it's on. That's the advantage of having two separate phones for me. 

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> MP:
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you go into the Fare Calculator/Rider Rate on the RIDER app to see where other Ubers are located? I don't do that because I don't want to screw up my Lyft app while it's on. That's the advantage of having two separate phones for me.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how it would work with 2 driver apps on your personal phone.? If I HAD my Uber replacement phone, that would be less confusing, but NO PHONE FOR ME!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Thanks, Looky. It definitely was not a sound issue or Bluetooth issue. In fact the app crashed my phone twice last night! I got a 50% acceptance rate for last night -- I had 2 rides and apparently "missed" two rides! Hell, with all the Lyft drivers on the road, I am lucky to GET a ping -- nevermind refuse one! Interestingly enough, I didn't get ANY Uber requests last night. City was dead!
> 
> Luxi
> Providence


If you still have the crashing problems, you should probably delete the app completely and reinstall it. Others have done this with various problems and it usually takes care of them.

As far as running multiple apps on your personal phone goes. I have all of the following running most of the time and have learned to switch between them all pretty easily as needed. Lyft, Sidecar Driver, Sidecar Passenger, Uber Passenger, Google Maps and sometimes Facebook. I am using an iPhone 5 and I get notification from both Lyft and Sidecar Driver apps if a ping comes in when I am using one of the other apps or doing Facebook. Not sure about switching from app to app on Android phones.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you still have the crashing problems, you should probably delete the app completely and reinstall it. Others have done this with various problems and it usually takes care of them.
> 
> As far as running multiple apps on your personal phone goes. I have all of the following running most of the time and have learned to switch between them all pretty easily as needed. Lyft, Sidecar Driver, Sidecar Passenger, Uber Passenger, Google Maps and sometimes Facebook. I am using an iPhone 5 and I get notification from both Lyft and Sidecar Driver apps if a ping comes in when I am using one of the other apps or doing Facebook. Not sure about switching from app to app on Android phones.


Thanks, Looky! I drove without incident tonight; however, I am PISSED that I had a 50% acceptance rate on my record. I'm over it...It just sucks that I am paying the price for a technical glitch! In fact, the Contact Us section of Lyft has a dropdown box for technical issues and one of them is "I missed a ride but never got a ping," so it's obviously has happened to others.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Thanks, Looky! I drove without incident tonight; however, I am PISSED that I had a 50% acceptance rate on my record. I'm over it...It just sucks that I am paying the price for a technical glitch! In fact, the Contact Us section of Lyft has a dropdown box for technical issues and one of them is "I missed a ride but never got a ping," so it's obviously has happened to others.
> 
> Luxi
> Providence


Yes, you are not alone. I have heard many stories similar to this.

I hope you get your Uber phone problem worked out so you can experience the double trouble club with both platforms working properly.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> MP:
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you go into the Fare Calculator/Rider Rate on the RIDER app to see where other Ubers are located? I don't do that because I don't want to screw up my Lyft app while it's on. That's the advantage of having two separate phones for me.
> 
> ...


You can see where other Ubers are on the Set Pickup Location (drop pin) screen on the Rider app. By fare calculator/rider rating I meant the screen you get on the Driver app after you end a trip; this is where you can be pinged and not know it.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

mp775 said:


> You can see where other Ubers are on the Set Pickup Location (drop pin) screen on the Rider app. By fare calculator/rider rating I meant the screen you get on the Driver app after you end a trip; this is where you can be pinged and not know it.


Thanks, MP! I had the issue with Lyft, but I will be cognizant of the Uber app after ending a ride. Appreciate the "heads up."


----------

